# Berufsfischer!



## micha1611 (29. Februar 2016)

*Berufsfischer! Franz Komen*

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe einen Campingplatz an De Bijland und fische sehr häufig am Rhein (waal) 
Da dieser (Berufsfischer) Franz Komen dort die Fischrechte hat muss man eine zusätzliche Angelerlaubnis kaufen.
Ich habe doch schon den vispas aber das genügt dort nicht.
Geht das mit rechten dingen zu?
Weiß irgend jemand was darüber? Man hört sehr viel das er alles leer fischt! Und so weiter!
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit diesem Gewässerabschnitt!

 micha1611


----------



## Frank aus Lev (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Berufsfischer!*

Hi, 
mir ist dieser Abschnitt jetzt nicht bewusst bekannt, aber du hast doch zu deinem Vispas ein Buch oder den Online Visplaner.
Wenn laut deiner Vispas Nummer das Angeln da erlaubt ist, würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen.
Aber laut meiner Vispasnummer darf ich da nicht Angeln, also müsste ich eine Zusatzkarte kaufen wenn es die gibt.


----------



## Carsten_ (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Berufsfischer!*

Ich habe das mit meiner Vispassnummer auch mal gecheckt, direkt an "de Bijland" und den Rhein davor darf ich auch nicht. Das Gewässer ist nicht angegeben.
 Mehr kann ich leider nicht helfen


----------



## HAPE-1909 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Berufsfischer!*

Du brauchst hierfür einen Extraschein. 
Kann man im Netz direkt bestellen - die Seite hab ich aber nicht mehr parat. 
Preislich liegt die Extra-Erlaubnis für den See (reines Entnahmeverbot) und die Abschnitte am Rhein ca. 50 Euro. 

Die Buhnen sollen recht hoch sein - bei Hochwasser durchaus noch beangelbar wenn es bei Rees, Emmerich und Co schon knapp wird. 

Der Mann einer Arbeitskollegin hat den Schein - meint wohl, das es gut ist. 
Mir ist es  - im Vergleich zum Vispas hohe Preis - das aber nicht wert...


----------



## zorra (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Berufsfischer!*



micha1611 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich habe einen Campingplatz an De Bijland und fische sehr häufig am Rhein (waal)
> Da dieser (Berufsfischer) Franz Komen dort die Fischrechte hat muss man eine zusätzliche Angelerlaubnis kaufen.
> ...


...das ist richtig..die rechte Seite bis Oude Waal ist Komen Reich...wenn überhaupt gibt es da noch Fritenzander...das war mal wirklich Top dort....überall wo BF in NL sind siehts schlecht aus.
gr.zorra


----------



## rheinfischer70 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Berufsfischer!*

Meint ihr, dass Berufsfischer ihre eigenen Grundlagen zerstören?


----------



## zorra (7. März 2016)

*AW: Berufsfischer!*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Meint ihr, dass Berufsfischer ihre eigenen Grundlagen zerstören?


...ja....die gehen dann in Konkurs und holen sich die Kohle vom  NL-Staat...oder beantragen Subvesionen...die sind immer auf der sicheren Seite....das ist zumindes an den Bekannten Grossgewässer so..die 3K sind die schlimmsten..kennt jeder....es gibt aber noch ein paar die Nachhaltig fischen.
gr.zorra


----------



## micha1611 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Berufsfischer!*

Es ist wirklich traurig das man nichts tun kann!!!!


----------



## marcs (9. März 2016)

*AW: Berufsfischer!*

Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Berufsfischer sind durchweg positiv.
Ich fahre sehr gerne an die Rheinstrecke und kann mich überhaupt mich über schlechte Fänge, weder was die Stückzahl noch die Größe angeht, beschweren.
Aus dem Rhein darf auch entnommen werden, wenn auch nur ein Zander oder Hecht pro Tag. Aber deswegen fahre ich nicht dorthin, die Strecke ist super interessant und abwechslungsreich, aber auch hier springen die Fische nicht von alleine an die Rute, so ein bisschen angeln muss man schon.
Hier gibt´s weitere Informationen zur Strecke und Erlaubnis:
http://www.visserijbedrijf.nl/pages/angeln-am-rhein.php?lang=NL


----------



## zorra (9. März 2016)

*AW: Berufsfischer!*

...die Karte stimmt schon lange nicht mehr...die linke Seite gehört Millingen die rechte Seite hinter Mündung vom P-Kanal gehört Gendt...per Gerichtsbeschluss darf der Verbrecher Komen da nicht mehr fischen...vor 20-30 Jahren wars mal Top dort auch die Bijland...wir die dort ganz in der Nähe wohnen fahren woanders hin....aber es geht auch mehr um die Grossgewässer wie HV-VK-HD..Amer- Benedengebiet- Biesbos usw.
gr.zorra


----------



## micha1611 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Berufsfischer!*

Hallo Leute!

Ich war am Wochenende an der Bijland.
Franz Komen war die ganze woche vor Ostern auf dem See und fischte in aller ruhe weiter.
Könnte kotzen was er da für mengen entnimmt habe des öfteren mit dem Fernglas beobachten können.
Und dann auch noch auf den Inseln alle Nester der Gänse die Eier entnommen!
Das ist echt ein A....
Da muss man doch was gegen tuen können.

gr. Micha


----------

